# Firmware build v8.1 2018.28.3 712cf878 (8/11/2018)



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Updates are coming fast and furious now. 

This version was installed on a Model 3 in Texas.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Just got 28.3 this morning.


----------



## Kandoo (Apr 30, 2018)

Same here


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

BigBri said:


> Just got 28.3 this morning.





Kandoo said:


> Same here


What version were you coming from?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> What version were you coming from?


Teslafi has 3 Model 3's on 28.3 and all 3 came from 26.3 (that's a lot of 3's ).


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> What version were you coming from?


Pretty sure I was on 26.3 but I just got it maybe a week ago or less. No new release notes but suspect its the AP trial. It's not prompted me to participate yet though.


----------



## jordanp123 (Jul 1, 2018)

Just got it this morning. Hoping it solves a vampire drain issue.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

At service center to pick my car and I received this notification early this morning. Plan on updating before leaving this place unless they update it before handing it to me.


----------



## weijinzhao (Jul 2, 2018)

Upgraded from 26.3 to 28.3 in this morning. Got the notification on my iPhone at 2am last night. Manually did the UI restarting and the car power off/restarting after the upgrade to avoid any problem from previous version. Drove 50 miles already, and so far so good.


----------



## azentropy (Mar 28, 2018)

jordanp123 said:


> Just got it this morning. Hoping it solves a vampire drain issue.


Same here, maybe why I got an update after about a week I got another update. I had been noticing each time I got in the car it was less than I thought i would be. So then charged late Thursday to 80% (279 miles for me) and didn't drive at at all yesterday. This morning it was 268.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Updates are coming fast and furious now.
> 
> This version was installed on a Model 3 in Texas.


Completely OT but since you mentioned Fast and Furious....


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Completely OT but since you mentioned Fast and Furious....
> 
> View attachment 13001


I was torn between Love It and Funny


----------



## Blair Chaney Jennings (Mar 25, 2018)

Just got it. Car went from 26.3 to 28.3. I am wondering what changed or if it was just bug fixes.


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Updates are coming fast and furious now.
> 
> This version was installed on a Model 3 in Texas.


That was my car


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Does anyone get update notifications while plugged in? I’ve had my car a little over two weeks, so I’ve only gotten the 26.3 update and I got that notification while the car was unplugged.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Does anyone get update notifications while plugged in? I've had my car a little over two weeks, so I've only gotten the 26.3 update and I got that notification while the car was unplugged.


Yes, I have received notifications both ways


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes, I have received notifications both ways


Thanks! Was wondering and good to know.


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Does anyone get update notifications while plugged in? I've had my car a little over two weeks, so I've only gotten the 26.3 update and I got that notification while the car was unplugged.


My car was plugged in last night when I got the notification. I also have it connected to my wifi, maybe that way the file downloads faster?


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Does anyone get update notifications while plugged in? I've had my car a little over two weeks, so I've only gotten the 26.3 update and I got that notification while the car was unplugged.


Just went from 26.3 to 28.3 this morning, while plugged in.


----------



## soybomb (Jul 11, 2018)

just got 28.3 this morning (from 26.3/no EAP) and notice waaay more vehicles displayed now and at much further distances on the display


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hmmm... got 28.1 3 days ago and now this ....


----------



## jordanp123 (Jul 1, 2018)

So far the Vampire drain is much improved, I was losing ~5-6% per day. Now its back to what it normally was, ~1%.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

I saw this thread this morning and got really excited this afternoon when I received a software update notification.

I moved from 26.3 to 28.2. Slightly disappointed as I thought I'd be getting the latest.


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

Blair Chaney Jennings said:


> Just got it. Car went from 26.3 to 28.3. I am wondering what changed or if it was just bug fixes.


I too went from 26.3 to 28.3 and according to the release notes, it seems to indicate just bug fixes.


----------



## SolanaModel3 (Jul 30, 2017)

Also got 28.3 from 26.3 while plugged in this morning. 
Does anyone know when we'll get the EAP trial? I thought it was coming straight with 28.1+ but it seems we have to be somehow invited to try? Yay more invite wait! :tonguewink::tearsofjoy:


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

2018.28.3 introduces a nice blinking red backup camera 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028424253824225280


----------



## phigment (Apr 9, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 2018.28.3 introduces a nice blinking red backup camera
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028424253824225280
> View attachment 13014


I've seen that as far back as I can remember. It's not new to 28.x.


----------



## firelegend (Jun 6, 2018)

I got this update this morning, but I didn't get the AP trial??? anyone else same bought??


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 2018.28.3 introduces a nice blinking red backup camera
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028424253824225280
> View attachment 13014


This just means the main enemy you're fighting is low on health.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

People who already have EAP have gotten this update too, correct?


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

I find I get the flashing camera when backing up from a dark space into a bright. IE out of the garage into the sun I find the contrast gets wonky and it blinks.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> People who already have EAP have gotten this update too, correct?


I have EAP and got the update.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

jordanp123 said:


> Just got it this morning. Hoping it solves a vampire drain issue.


Also, based on anecdotal evidence, try a forced power off (the one where the UI will ask you, are you sure you want to).

Don't touch the brake pedal after you that (for at least three minutes).


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Mike said:


> forced power off (the one where the UI will ask you, are you sure you want to).
> 
> Don't touch the brake pedal after you that (for at least three minutes).


Could you clarify how to do this forced power off? Googling didn't help...


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

sduck said:


> Could you clarify how to do this forced power off? Googling didn't help...


Page 39 of the latest owners manual, second column "Powering Off", third paragraph:


----------



## HansL (Mar 1, 2018)

Got the upgrade last night - appears only minor tweaks and bug fixes. Frankly I was relieved the EAP trial wasn't included - as I'll be out unable to drive the car 8 of the next 14 days...really want to try EAP to see if I should upgrade.


----------



## firedfly (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 2018.28.3 introduces a nice blinking red backup camera


I'm on 26.3 and saw the same flashing today.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

firedfly said:


> I'm on 26.3 and saw the same flashing today.


I noticed it for the first time today on 26.3, as well.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

firedfly said:


> I'm on 26.3 and saw the same flashing today.





iChris93 said:


> I noticed it for the first time today on 26.3, as well.


And oddly enough today it was not consistent on 28.3. It came up a few times, but a few times the camera was perfect. This is a weird one!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> And oddly enough today it was not consistent on 28.3. It came up a few times, but a few times the camera was perfect. This is a weird one!


I think it is a white balancing/auto exposure issue that is dependent on ambient lighting.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Does anyone get update notifications while plugged in? I've had my car a little over two weeks, so I've only gotten the 26.3 update and I got that notification while the car was unplugged.


Yes, got my update to 26.3 while plugged in. Still need your car to get LTE signal or wifi, though ;-)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bernard said:


> Yes, got my update to 26.3 while plugged in. Still need your car to get LTE signal or wifi, though ;-)


I have signal for both in my garage!


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Mike said:


> Page 39 of the latest owners manual, second column "Powering Off", third paragraph:


Thanks for the clarification! I thought there might be more to it, but there it is. And I hadn't tried it before, so now I have, and glad to learn something new.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

I also went from 26.3 to 28.3 Saturday even though the update said it failed. I think my HVAC issue is causing that part of the system to not update correctly, but I'm showing 28.3 on the car and app. Did they soften the regen breaking? It feels different and weaker. Not a fan.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

zosoisnotaword said:


> I also went from 26.3 to 28.3 Saturday even though the update said it failed. I think my HVAC issue is causing that part of the system to not update correctly, but I'm showing 28.3 on the car and app. Did they soften the regen breaking? It feels different and weaker. Not a fan.


I noticed this on 28.2 as well. I have become used to the braking after 2 months and I'm no a super fan either. I wonder why it's doing this.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

vampire drain is too much (Car lost 10 miles in 7 hours). I dont know, but it may be because of Cabin overheat protection. its hot out there.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

zosoisnotaword said:


> Did they soften the regen breaking? It feels different and weaker. Not a fan.


I agree with your observation and opinion. I am really noticing this in city driving to the point I have to retrain myself in my smooth to a full stop technique.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Mike said:


> I agree with your observation and opinion. I am really noticing this in city driving to the point I have to retrain myself in my smooth to a full stop technique.


from 28.2 to 28.3, the regen has been decreased?. I am still on 28.2 and it feels same as previous.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

firedfly said:


> I'm on 26.3 and saw the same flashing today.


I have 26.3 and the backup camera has never flashed.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I have 26.3 and the backup camera has never flashed.


Oddly enough mine no longer flashes withou another update....


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Vidya said:


> from 28.2 to 28.3, the regen has been decreased?. I am still on 28.2 and it feels same as previous.


My 800+ km drive home today: this version of software is really tricked by shadows and overhead bridges, to the point I could not use TACC/EAP for long stretches of my drive for the sake of passenger comfort.

Nav suite observations and suggestions for improvements:

1. Include the actual exit number as part of the written directions.

2. In unfamiliar high intensity traffic zones (such as my first time ever, entering Philadelphia during rush hour), the software should always include the best lane to be in. Not just immediately before the exit, but at the start of the leg. We got lost at the south end of the Pennsylvania Toll road (where I476 intersects I276) and ended up eastbound on I276 versus our desired and planned westbound on I276 as intended. If (like my old stand alone Garmin GPS unit) the "best lane to be in" is shown continuously in zones of high traffic with many interchanges in a short distance, the results would be much better. Anecdotally, other people on these forums have explained the need to also have a stand alone Garmin GPS unit in their Model 3 when traveling into unknown, busy areas. Now I know why.

3. I need the option to have a chain of waypoints.

4. I need the ability to ask the Model 3, "list the next rest stop on my active route". We had no idea, except for signs on the freeway, when the next rest stop (for our picnic lunch) would be. We tried every permutation of "nearest rest stop" with no luck.

5. I need to be able to see the status of available charger slots if said charger is in my active nav route and I am navigating towards it. Having to add additional steps to pull up available slot status for a charger that I am already committed to going to is wrong.

Rant over.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Mike said:


> My 800+ km drive home today: this version of software is really tricked by shadows and overhead bridges, to the point I could not use TACC/EAP for long stretches of my drive for the sake of passenger comfort.
> 
> Nav suite observations and suggestions for improvements:
> 
> ...


Thanks for writing up the issues. These are the exact issues I also have. Shadows are the major issue with new software. It's slowing down. I have observed it all the time.

I also missed a lot of exits because it won't give prior suggestion about the best lane to be in.

I am also missing the way I can plan my trip. adding stops in between (like google maps).

I am not at all using voice command(its soo crappy)


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Vidya said:


> Thanks for writing up the issues. These are the exact issues I also have. Shadows are the major issue with new software. It's slowing down. I have observed it all the time.
> 
> I also missed a lot of exits because it won't give prior suggestion about the best lane to be in.
> 
> ...


I've pushed these points to Tesla this morning, I don't know if anyone will be listening......


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> I've pushed these points to Tesla this morning, I don't know if anyone will be listening......


Tesla got back to me.

I had sent them my concerns for these things, with links to the two Reddit threads I had started.

Tesla says the Reddit threads have been read and the comments/ideas forwarded to their software people.

I don't know if that is a stock answer or if it is a real answer.........


----------



## edferg (Apr 15, 2018)

28.3 made my Slacker Premium custom playlists disappear. All other Slacker functions (including favorites) continue to work. Custom playlists show up & work fine on my PC. Logged out/in of Slacker account & also did hard re-boot of Model 3 - issue remains.


----------

